# Macs $12 At 1st Choice



## Bribie G (11/7/12)

Heads up, Hoprocker, Sassy Red and Gold $12 a six pack at 1st Choice - $40 a slab. That's the 3 they had at Morayfield so maybe more in other less boganized suburbs. 

Picked up a six of rockhopper for tonight, it's 2 years since I was in Welly so will be interested to taste if they have maintained the quality.


----------



## craigo (11/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Heads up, Hoprocker, Sassy Red and Gold $12 a six pack at 1st Choice - $40 a slab. That's the 3 they had at Morayfield so maybe more in other less boganized suburbs.
> 
> Picked up a six of rockhopper for tonight, it's 2 years since I was in Welly so will be interested to taste if they have maintained the quality.




they had them for 10 bucks a sixer at bws last week not sure if there still that price


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/12)

Damn, ripped off again :lol:


----------



## Dunkelbrau (11/7/12)

My old man picked up 4 cartons of the hoprocker a couple of weeks ago, I went out and grabbed the sassy red, both nice tasting beers.

what's the gold like?


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/12)

Gold is ok, but only 4% so it's more of a mid. I had a couple at Macs on tap in Wellington - certainly a bit more body than Export Gold etc.


----------



## yum beer (11/7/12)

I found the Gold to be the best mid strength beer Ive ever had.


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/12)

Nice .... beer was good as well. B)


----------



## roverfj1200 (11/7/12)

I like the Hoprocker.......And the low carb lager was OK.


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/7/12)

Local BWS had the sixers for $12 each (only had the lager in stock though). Local woolies bottle shop had the Lager and Hoprocket listed at $45/ctn but when I went to pay got the Hoprocket carton for $40.

Got home, opened one for me and the old man...and low and behold....past the best before date. Grrr damn woolworths !!!


----------



## breakbeer (11/7/12)

Picked up a slab of Hop Rocker on the way home tonight for $40 (6 packs were $12) at Woolies


----------



## Danwood (11/7/12)

I got the last slab of Sassy Red at 1st Choice, Canterbury/Springvale Rd, Melbourne. Hope there's more to be had...very nice, malty-caramel bitter


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/12)

Just bought 2 sixers for $20 at BWS.

They also have a sign up saying they are increasing their range of craft beers, they sure are - they even had some from a New York brewery (forget which one) - maybe this is a "trickle down" effect from Dan Murphy? Anyway it's quite a step up for the Ningi store


----------



## Tony (30/7/12)

got 2 x 6 packs for $20 at woolworths yesterday and they went down a treat......... the pilsner is a nice beer at $10 a 6er!

Edit:

best before was November 2012 but it was still nice


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/12)

Aha yes, November on the H.R. as well, explains it. 


OT - when and where to HUBs meet? Heading down your way (well Taree-ish anyway) to live.


----------



## sponge (30/7/12)

Also picked up 2 x 6ers of the pils.

Bargain for $20 IMO.

Was down from $20 a 6er, to $12, and then another $2 off per 6er.

Might have to make another stop...


----------

